# Comment yesterday at work-"Un-circ'd men are disgusting"



## tana'smama (Mar 24, 2008)

Post deleted


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tana'smama* 
So I've posted here before and let me say I'm TOTALLY against circ-ing my unborn son. My DH is giving me a hard time about this and I he is using the "locker room" song and dance and how women will shun him.

So yesterday at work I was talking to a couple of my friends about the issue, one being a nurse, and they both said "get that baby circ'd". The nurse commenced to saying how men that aren't circ'd are disgusting and how they aren't as clean and can get cysts and blah blah blah. The other one chimed in to agree....

So I tried to make the point of how men made it thousands of years without circ-ing and seemed to be okay and I couldn't put my child through the pain and the nurse says they won't remember it...

Now I worried that maybe women will turn him away...life can be hard enough as it is.

I assure you this won't be a problem. There are several of us on this board who know this first hand. There may still be some shallow women today (there always will be) but that is something that is changing as the number of intact boys increases.

Ask the nurse what else are they allowed to do to a child if they'll never remember it?

ETA: or also asked does that mean all the men of <pick any other country> are disgusting.

ETAA: This by the way reminds me of an interesting observation I read and that is given their relative dimensions it's funny foreskin should be seen as a harbinger of putrification when women walk around with a far lusher petri-dish between their legs


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

You could also ask if she includes uncirc'd women on that disgusting category. It's all about personal hygiene.

I've heard it on here before - foreskin, besides all of its other wonderful physical attributes, is a great dumb women detector.

If a woman doesn't like my son because of his foreskin that is her problem, not his.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm intact, and I'm married. And my wife comes from a circumcising culture.

It won't be an issue. I assure you.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I briefly pondered this one after an episode of "Sex and the City."








And what I decided is that if some jerk sexual partner (either male or female!) doesn't like my son's penis the way it is, then clearly that was never the right partner for him anyway. Obviously, that wouldn't be an open-minded or creative person and frankly, I'm hoping for better for my son.







:


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

Just because they are nurses, does not meen they are intelligent, objective, or educated enough to know anything about foreskins.

Just think about what they said. They are throwing fear up as an argument. They have no basis for this feeling they have. If they did, they would be quoting statistics about what percentage of the population is circ'd, how happy people that have foreskins are compared to circ'd people, how successful intact marriages and dating are for intact vs circ'd guys, etc.

They have none of that. They cannot deal with the idea of a foreskin, so they are fear mongering. It has been said that

"A foreskin makes a good shallow woman repellent"

and I suggest those two nurses are shallow women, or else have been brainwashed into the circ is good myths.

Total nonsense, and no justification for harming and infant. To morally and legally RIC, you need to have a justification that outweighs the negative consequences of RIC. R

IC takes away normal, valuable body parts. Parts that preform important functions in sex. It increase risk to the health of the baby. It causes unbearable pain and studies show they do not forget.

Against these negative consequences, they are holding up the idea that some woman may possible be so shallow as to shun him and he won't be able to recognize that and deal with it? That is it? Oh, and intact men have to clean themselves (gee, circ'd guys do not? How did I miss that growing up?) and finally some cyst is going to grow (totally unsupported by any research that I have seen) more commonly on an intact guy than a circ'd guy?

If that is the best they can do, they have not even come close to making a reasonable argument for RIC. Haven't even gotten out of the starting box....

Regards


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
I briefly pondered this one after an episode of "Sex and the City."








And what I decided is that if some jerk sexual partner (either male or female!) doesn't like my son's penis the way it is, then clearly that was never the right partner for him anyway. Obviously, that wouldn't be an open-minded or creative person and frankly, I'm hoping for better for my son.







:

Exactly, shallow women filter.







Though really this has been of little consequence in my experience.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I'm a nurse, and yes, many nurses are very pro-circ. I have heard all the comments about how, "gross" or "dirty" un-circ'd men are and I don't really get it. I myself as a nurse have never really noticed a difference. AND my DH is uncirc'd (he was born in another country, although his mother wanted to circ him before they moved to the US thinking that it was the, "in style" thing to do, she had her jr high aged son circ'd before they moved here), and it has never been an issue. My DH's opinion about it is that it just a basic hygiene issue, circ'd or not, a lot of guys are just gross and don't clean themselves properly, so he feels that it has nothing to do with circ, just poor hygiene practicies. I have all boys, and none of them are circ'd. As a nurse, I have seen/heard of enough botched circs that I feel that it is generally dangerous to get a circ and I also think it is mean, esp to a baby who has no say in the matter. Why mess with the what you were born with?


----------



## tana'smama (Mar 24, 2008)

You know--I had never really thought of it that way---"a shallow women filter"

So true....Thanks for all of your replies. I just have to convince my hubby of this too. I may take the approach and put the ball in his court--tell him to do his research and come back with reasons why I should circ my baby.

My luck he will find a ton of stuff


----------



## rockportmama (Jun 24, 2008)

My dh is intact, and that's one of the many reasons I married him! I think the sex is better. I have a thoery about the foreskin & G-spot being designed for each other.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

You don't have to convince your husband. You just tell your husband that you refuse to do it. He may not like it, but that's ok, this is not about him.

You can and should take charge of this decision. It is not right for you to go against yourself and let your son be circed. I let that happen w/my first two sons and it is the biggest regret of my life. Don't do that to yourself.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockportmama* 
My dh is intact, and that's one of the many reasons I married him! I think the sex is better. I have a thoery about the foreskin & G-spot being designed for each other.









A big







:!!!


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

I did the Junior Year Abroad thing in France. I was kind of a homebody, but my (American) roommates and their (American) friends were _major_ party girls. They slept with a lot of European guys and didn't find them disgusting. Honestly, I think anyone who would say that intact is gross doesn't really have much, if any, experience with intact guys.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I imagine most old school medical proffessionals and the not to update college teachings 'set in the fear' of bad stuff under foreskin -hence smegma also known as cheese but what they don't realize us females have it our kids are born with same stuff smegma is made out of known as vernix . If nurses don't know that then they are not that educated.

Anyways, my son was born with a long wide tongue he had a habbit of sticking it out o his mouth up until he was 3 I think it was so big for his little mouth he had a hard time trying to find a comfortable place to put it so then he would stick it out.

It's a normal part to him and not a birth defect but he's the first one with a long wide tongue in our family my mom his grandma thought it was disgusting each time he would have his long tongue out of his mouth as much as she would think his booger eating was just as disgusting.

So after my son got older he got more control of keeping it in . It's like made me see many other people have dislikes about normal body parts.

Like how many people can't stand the sight of barefeet they think that are not baby like are totally disgusting saying they need shoes on their feet all the time.

But as we know we won't cut our tongues out or cut off our feet just because other people don't like them .

We need our tongues for speech and our feet for walking .

I say people who are used to being different and being around different people even when they are normal are more accepting at times than those who haven't been around different people that much.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Imagine:

It is 19th century China. Some girls' feet are bound in early childhood. You hear comments from others that unbound feet are "disgusting" and no man will want your daughter who has "huge" feet.

What do you do? What do you think? What do you say? What choice do you make for your child?

(Margaret Mead said: "If a fish were an anthropologist, the last thing it would discover would be the water." So, sometimes it helps to look another "fishbowl" to get perspective on our own.)


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

(Warning: sarcasm ahead!!!)

Oh, yeah, Gilles Marini is really gross. Yuck yuck yuck. And so is Will Smith. And Leonardo DiCaprio. And Mario Lopez. And Keanu Reeves, Nicolas Cage, and Prince. All intact (just to name a few!) I bet they had a really hard time finding partners. Poor guys.









/sarcasm







:


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

It really irritates me when people say this.

So my husbands penis is gross looking and dirty because he has a foreskin? Despite the fact he washes it every day?

A dirty man is going to be a dirty man whether he has a foreskin or not.

Personally, I think its disgusting that some people think its ok to chop off a part of a babies body for no medical reason.

But then I am British and don't really have to deal with the circ issue, its just damned annoying when reading forums and people say such crap without thinking. Its foreskinist, to shun someone just because they have a foreskin, to class a whole group of people as dirty and disgusting just because they have a foreskin. Honestly.

You know that being intact is better for your son, you don't need other peoples opinions and if they insist on handing out their 'advice', just say its not up for discussion.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Let me assure you that is total hogwash. My grown intact sons have seldom had trouble getting girlfriends. The oldest is now happily married.









In fact, I suspect that an intact man can use it to his advantage. If an American woman has never slept with an intact man before, she may be very curious about what sleeping with one is like.

I think it is so sad that a nurse is so ignorant of normal male anatomy.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

My response to any statement like that is:

"no, mutilating a baby's genitals is disgusting"


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

I live in Europe and hardly anyone here is circed. I have been with two circed men - the rest intact. And the two circed men BOTH had problems wearing condoms - they felt great discomfort using them. Now intact men usually dont think condoms are a whole lot of fun either - but they dont find them plain uncomfortable. Thats one thing. The other is - a cut penis just doesnt move in the way its supposed to!
One of the circed men was circed at 6 years old - and I mean cut by some older man who asked him to "look at the birdie". He said its the most painful thing he ever experienced. He couldnt wear trousers for a month. Who would wish that kind of pain on an infant?
I personally think circed penises are unattractive. They dont do the job they are supposed to. So no -not all women will be scared away. My guess is that the more experience women have with intact men, the more they will prefer an intact penis. Also - I wonder if you asked those nurses if they ever had sex with an intact man - of it their preference was merely cosmetic..


----------



## jlovesl (Dec 19, 2008)

It's just 2 peoples own personnel opinions on the penis. Kinda like saying all fat women are gross. Just because it's been said does not make it true. I personally have had both kinds and I do prefer the circ'ed kind. But not being circ'ed did not stop me from dating the guy I was with, for 2 years. So it's all a matter of preference. If you don't want to do it to your boy then don't. And regardless of what everyone else on here says, it is a very sensitive decision that has to be made and agreed upon by you and your husband.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

The women with whom you were speaking are presumably from your generation or older, right? Your son will some day be seeking sexual partners from _his_ generation (I hope!) and not a bunch of older ladies whose opinions and biases were shaped by the era in which they grew up. In the generation your son will be growing up in, intact will be at least not "abnormal" or so atypical that it would be viewed as disgusting by the girls in his generation.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlovesl* 
it is a very sensitive decision that has to be made and agreed upon by you and your husband.

No, actually it's a decision that should be made by the owner of the genitals...if your parents preferred a circumcised girl...would that have been ok with you?


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141* 
I briefly pondered this one after an episode of "Sex and the City."









I saw that episode when my ds1 was a baby and I cringed! We were the first in our family's to non-circ.

The rate for non-circ is WAY higher and really that is just the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Someone is disgusting b/c their genitals are normal?

I feel sad for my dh and I have many friends who are with non-circ'sd partners and are very happy with it.


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
No, actually it's a decision that should be made by the owner of the genitals...if your parents preferred a circumcised girl...would that have been ok with you?









:


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tana'smama* 
You know--I had never really thought of it that way---"a shallow women filter"

Just to highlight this point further. I bet if you told them of an example of a woman coming up to her future In-Laws and say "thank you for circing him, he is much more attractive, I dont know if I could be with him otherwise." they would say that is a great example of why your son should be circed.

But what if you switched it around? What if a man went up to his future In-Laws and said "hey thanks for paying for that boob job, she is much more attractive, dont know if I could be with her otherwise." Those women would call that man a shallow pig! (and for good reason)

Shallow women filters indeed!


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

I would LOVE it if my husband was intact. Sadly he didn't get to make that decision.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knucklehead* 
i would love it if my husband was intact. Sadly he didn't get to make that decision.

amen.


----------



## lawmama1984 (Mar 17, 2009)

jlovesl, the only right choice for parents is to leave their child intact and I would never "agree" with my husband to mutilate my son's genitals

Fyrestorm,







very well said!


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a 20 year old American female, and I find it sad that the majority of men my age are cut. I would absolutely love to find out that a boyfriend was intact...it'd be the cherry on top of the cake









And I'm not alone. My friend is traveling abroad next year and can't wait to see what she's been missing in the penis department. Heck, even my best gay guy friend wants an intact guy! The times are a changing! My friend has an intact guy friend in his 20's who says he's "converted" all his girlfriends.

Not that any women should be thinking about their sons sex lives and all that. Just pointing out that there are many of us women out there who would be eternally thankful to have MILs like you.


----------



## Mama2Jesse (Jan 5, 2009)

Uh, foreskin makes a huge, huge difference. Case in point, my man. Personal info ahead, but if I can reassure you that circ is horribly wrong, then I will.

My guy is circ'ed, only man I have ever been with. Along comes our little boy, I did the research, fought like cats and dogs for three days, then DH started to research and agreed we shouldn't do it.







: He started to restore.

Not done restoring, of course, but within three months, the difference during intimacy is shocking. Really. That "How circ hurts women" page? Totally and completely true. Same guy, same everything else.

I am honestly a bit disgusted with MIL as a mother that she let them hurt her baby. Is that right, probably not, but I can't help it. I look at mine and there's no way on earth I could let anyone hurt him.







Somebody strapped down my infant husband and CUT him without his consent, likely without even anesthetic. It makes me ill, truly.

For heaven's sake. Next time you notice those women have dirty nails, I'd be tempted to ask when they were going to have those nasty fingers amputated.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

No matter where you are, your son will have plenty of company being intact.

The nurses who made the stupid comments probably DO see a lot of gross intact penises. Who do they see? They see guys who are sick, and who can't take care of the themselves; guys who may have been in the hospital for days without a shower. The women in their care probably aren't fit for human consumption, either.

Just remind them that most of the world is happily intact.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie* 
I'm a 20 year old American female, and I find it sad that the majority of men my age are cut. I would absolutely love to find out that a boyfriend was intact...it'd be the cherry on top of the cake









And I'm not alone. My friend is traveling abroad next year and can't wait to see what she's been missing in the penis department. Heck, even my best gay guy friend wants an intact guy! The times are a changing! My friend has an intact guy friend in his 20's who says he's "converted" all his girlfriends.

Not that any women should be thinking about their sons sex lives and all that. Just pointing out that there are many of us women out there who would be eternally thankful to have MILs like you.









Hey Kayla, Welcome to the board. I hope you and your friends will keep this in mind if and when you have a boy.







I am sure you will.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I've not read the thread much beyond the OP but I have to ask, why is it that the men who have the reputation of being skilled lovers are from intact cultures....."Latin Lovers"....."Hot Italians".....the French....... A point to ponder!


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
(Warning: sarcasm ahead!!!)

Oh, yeah, Gilles Marini is really gross. Yuck yuck yuck. And so is Will Smith. And Leonardo DiCaprio. And Mario Lopez. And Keanu Reeves, Nicolas Cage, and Prince. All intact (just to name a few!) I bet they had a really hard time finding partners. Poor guys.









/sarcasm







:

Woot woot! I didn't know all these, how do you know?







:
My DH was born in Europe--no circ. Prev. bf's were intact too---one b/c he was told that they thought he was born w/o a foreskin (??), one because his father was of a circing religion and he denounced religion entirely and refused to circ his son (american, born 1972), and one was Canadian. All of them have gone on to healthy, happy lives.

Now I'm going to research Leo and Gilles and Mario and Keanu and Prince....


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
I've not read the thread much beyond the OP but I have to ask, why is it that the men who have the reputation of being skilled lovers are from intact cultures....."Latin Lovers"....."Hot Italians".....the French....... A point to ponder!

I've got a French Canadian.







He is definitely skilled. He had no problem finding women before I snared him. His whole family is whole. It was something they have always shunned. Well except for a few American born first cousins. A few of his aunts married American Men back in the early 70's.


----------



## jlovesl (Dec 19, 2008)

Lawmama, please focus your anger else where. She said she was worried what women would think of her uncut son. I simply gave my opinion.I don't think that it will ever be a topic of conversation that her son will ever encounter. I never ask either of the 2 men I was with about it. I never said it was gross and I never said she should definitely circ. either. I said I have had both,I prefer cut but I did not mind the uncut. I was simply stating that it's all a matter of personal preference. So are you telling me I HAVE to like uncut men. If so then I guess I should get a divorce seeing how my husband is circ'd.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Just gonna chime in:
My DH is "partially circ'd" meaning they cut the tip of the foreskin but left most of it intact. He grew up in a fairly high circ part of the country and NOT ONCE has he had a girl make a negative comment about it. He is now happily married







:, with 3 beautiful kids.
BTW, we currently live in Europe, where it's only done for medical reasons. They find RIC to be confusing and pointless, at best. It's very difficult to find a doctor not affiliated with the US military who will even do one. And somehow, European men manage to have very active, open sex lives!!


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

My husband is circ'ed and I wouldn't divorce him because I would prefer if he were intact.







What a shallow thing that would be! He would prefer if he were intact as well. It's not his fault and he is quite a catch! However, it would be even better for both of us if he were intact.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlovesl* 
I was simply stating that it's all a matter of personal preference.

I think this is where most of us on this board are going to disagree with you. It's a matter of genital autonomy, not preference on the part of some 3rd party - lovers, parents, cultural traditions, or otherwise.


----------



## lawmama1984 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlovesl* 
Lawmama, please focus your anger else where. She said she was worried what women would think of her uncut son. I simply gave my opinion.I don't think that it will ever be a topic of conversation that her son will ever encounter. I never ask either of the 2 men I was with about it. I never said it was gross and I never said she should definitely circ. either. I said I have had both,I prefer cut but I did not mind the uncut. I was simply stating that it's all a matter of personal preference. So are you telling me I HAVE to like uncut men. If so then I guess I should get a divorce seeing how my husband is circ'd.

Hey Jlovesl, actually I am not angry at all. I am not sure I understand why you think I am or was. I don't think I ever commented on your own personal preference for circ'd men and of course I would never suggest anyone divorce their spouse over whether their genitals are intact or not. As I have mentioned before, my DH is circ'd. I never said you thought it was gross. And I certainly never told you that you have to like intact men.

All I said was that parents should leave their kids intact. Perhaps you should reread what I said. I think you will find that my post was not written in anger or putting you down at all


----------



## AnnaNova (Nov 2, 2008)

hi, tana'smama, here's the story on how my husband totally became against circ:
before i even got pg, i asked my husband if we were gonna circ the baby if its a boy, he without even thinking about said yes... i knew that it would probably lead nowhere if i started up an argument, you know with all his 'because everyone does so' arguments, so i just dropped it.
so then i becam pg, and still i didnt bring up the topic for a while, then one day we went to check out a birthing center in a neighboring town; we were waiting for the midwife to see us and the only thing they had to read in their waiting area was 'mothering' magazines - the latest (at the time) issue...
so my husband picks up a copy and one of the leading articles was the one against circ. i think it was entitled 'the case against circ' or sth like that...
i said sth like 'well, that might be interesting', and he just kinda flipped through pages, but since there was nothing else to do, ended up reading it...
it was a very well written article, with research information and details on how they actually perform circ, and numbers for other countries and so on...
after reading that article my husband became very anti circ (even though he is circ) and says proudly every time he's asked that we didnt circ our baby...
and the best part i didnt even have to put up a fight!!!!
if you want it, i think you can order it here on mothering website, if not, ill be happy to send you a copy, just let me know!


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwhispers* 
Hey Kayla, Welcome to the board. I hope you and your friends will keep this in mind if and when you have a boy.







I am sure you will.









Thanks! I've been more of a lurker, since I'm not a mom and have no firsthand experience with normal, intact penises but I'll certainly respond where I can. All my friends are anti-circ, with the exception of my ex. They all fully intend to have intact sons and hope for intact partners


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:

I was simply stating that *it's all a matter of personal preference.* So are you telling me I HAVE to like uncut men.
The bolded part is true - and the ONLY person whose preference matters at all is the person on whom the penis hangs. No one would dream of telling you what YOU have to like. But it is not the right of the parent to decide for the child to have cosmetic surgery to amputate healthy tissue. Some people disagree about that, but those people are wrong.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have no firsthand experience with adult normal, intact penises but I think I'd use a nice line such as... the foreskin is a bonus, it is like unwrapping a present, for when people are obnoxious and ignorant about sexual function.

Jessica


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
My response to any statement like that is:

"no, mutilating a baby's genitals is disgusting"

I'm so stealing this! Great comeback.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

My hubby is intact. He never had a single comment made to him in a locker room. He attended a military college and joined the Army: still no comments about his penis.

I have no problem with his intact state. I grew up in an area that I believe was relatively high circ at the time.

As the circ rate is dropping, fewer and fewer of these arguements work. Locker room? Half the guys will be intact. Women's preference? They will cut their dating pool in half.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristaN* 
The women with whom you were speaking are presumably from your generation or older, right? Your son will some day be seeking sexual partners from _his_ generation (I hope!) and not a bunch of older ladies whose opinions and biases were shaped by the era in which they grew up. In the generation your son will be growing up in, intact will be at least not "abnormal" or so atypical that it would be viewed as disgusting by the girls in his generation.

This was the point I was going to make after reading through the thread. ChristaN beat me to it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose* 
As the circ rate is dropping, fewer and fewer of these arguements work. Locker room? Half the guys will be intact. Women's preference? They will cut their dating pool in half.

Exactly!


----------



## erin23kate (Apr 16, 2009)

As the wife of an intact man, I'd have to say the opposite. I was *so thrilled* to discover that the man of my dreams was intact. I don't want to get all nitty-gritty, but the foreskin adds a lot to sex. Call me out on this one, but intact-wives don't need lube.








:


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I've been told that personal lubricants are nearly impossible to find in Europe and other intact cultures around the globe.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sure he'd prefer good sex in general than mediocre sex with shallow people


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlovesl* 
I said I have had both,I prefer cut but I did not mind the uncut. I was simply stating that it's all a matter of personal preference. So are you telling me I HAVE to like uncut men. If so then I guess I should get a divorce seeing how my husband is circ'd.

Well on top of that the whole argument is worthless in relation to the circ debate, because womans opinion's (or mothers) are worthless compared to those of the actual owner of the penis.

Like some guy may like woman with bigger breasts, but when a woman decides to get breast implants the opinion of a man is worthless in comparison to the opinion of the womans.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tana'smama* 
So I've posted here before and let me say I'm TOTALLY against circ-ing my unborn son. My DH is giving me a hard time about this and I he is using the "locker room" song and dance and how women will shun him.

So yesterday at work I was talking to a couple of my friends about the issue, one being a nurse, and they both said "get that baby circ'd". The nurse commenced to saying how men that aren't circ'd are disgusting and how they aren't as clean and can get cysts and blah blah blah. The other one chimed in to agree....

So I tried to make the point of how men made it thousands of years without circ-ing and seemed to be okay and I couldn't put my child through the pain and the nurse says they won't remember it...

Now I worried that maybe women will turn him away...life can be hard enough as it is.

I haven't read the thread.

I personally have only ever been with circ'd men. Except for infants and little boys (sons & nephews), I've never even seen an intact penis in real life.

That said...I know several women who have been with both. They _all_ say they prefer sex with a man who is intact. I've also known two women who say that being circ's is a "deal breaker" for them. I can't imagine going that far, but it definitely shows that there's no reason to assume women will "turn away" an intact man.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I can back up the lube statement...I have two girl friends who lost their virginity to intact men that they ended up being with for a few years. Both of them wondered why on earth other people needed lube, and were unpleasantly surprised with their next (circ'd) partner...


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

My son was circ'd







No flames, please. I was seriously uneducated in this at the time and put no thought into it because "well, DH is circ'd". Let me just say that from the moment it happened, I regretted it with every ounce of my being. I didn't want to be in the nursery when it was done [should have been my first red flag...], and the aftermath was so heart wrenching. My brand new baby was inconsolable for God knows how long. It's a cry that I haven't heard him repeat even now, three years later. From that moment on, without doing any research, I vowed to never put another child of mine through that again, all the while apologizing profusely out-loud to my screaming baby


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THBVsMommy* 
My son was circ'd







No flames, please. I was seriously uneducated in this at the time and put no thought into it because "well, DH is circ'd". Let me just say that from the moment it happened, I regretted it with every ounce of my being. I didn't want to be in the nursery when it was done [should have been my first red flag...], and the aftermath was so heart wrenching. My brand new baby was inconsolable for God knows how long. It's a cry that I haven't heard him repeat even now, three years later. From that moment on, without doing any research, I vowed to never put another child of mine through that again, all the while apologizing profusely out-loud to my screaming baby


















I'm so sorry, mama! It's unfortunate that most doctors don't educate patients on circumcision. We won't flame you for what happened, your story has happened to other moms here as well. We like to say "when you know better you do better". But I do encourage you to share your experience with other family and friends. I think if more people knew the real down side of circumcision they would choose to skip the procedure for their own sons.


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
I've been told that personal lubricants are nearly impossible to find in Europe and other intact cultures around the globe.

um no. that's not true.
they wouldn't be in the grocery store like they are here, but often you can not get condoms, tampons, or other personal hygiene things in the grocery store either.
but intercourse is not the only reason for personal lubricants.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THBVsMommy* 
My son was circ'd







No flames, please. I was seriously uneducated in this at the time and put no thought into it because "well, DH is circ'd". Let me just say that from the moment it happened, I regretted it with every ounce of my being. I didn't want to be in the nursery when it was done [should have been my first red flag...], and the aftermath was so heart wrenching. My brand new baby was inconsolable for God knows how long. It's a cry that I haven't heard him repeat even now, three years later. From that moment on, without doing any research, I vowed to never put another child of mine through that again, all the while apologizing profusely out-loud to my screaming baby









I am sorry to hear that but don't worry, nobody will flame you. What is important is what you do with this knowledge now. Talk to others when you can and it's appropriate, explain it to your children so that it stops with them, learn all you can and participate, and of course you've said you won't do it again. It's like night nurse said when you know better you do better.


----------



## rockportmama (Jun 24, 2008)

So, at the grocery store last night the checker girl asked me when I was going to pierce my 5 month baby girl's ears! I just looked at her in shock. "When she turns 18 she can make that decision for herself." I looked at my son and said, "And we don't circumcise, either!"

My husband started laughing and on the way to the car told me that wasn't "polite conversation."

Why the societal compulsions to hurt our children?????


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knucklehead* 
I would LOVE it if my husband was intact. Sadly he didn't get to make that decision.

*sigh* same here, he is restoring though


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I just wanted to add that there are any number of things that circed guys can be teased about too.
I knew one guy that they used to call crooke shank because when he got um happy it leaned to one side. I think they took off more skin on one side than the other when they circed him as an infant.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

i would probably say thats the stupidest thing i have ever heard. it is like saying you hate people with out pierced nipples or all people who have 10 toes are just gross. i have seen a decent number of naked men in my young life (granted the majority not in an intimate way... more like a skinny dipping with 10 people way) and the presence or lack of a foreskin never even entered my mind. as in i couldn't tell you one way or the other since until i had a son and did the research circ status never occurred to me.


----------



## lawmama1984 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
he is restoring though









Lucky you! I have been talking to DH about restoring, but he is not interested at all! lol

I have seen videos that say it is very enjoyable for the wife once the husband restores, and in fact, my neighbor just told me today that the only natural orgasm she has had was from an intact man....and this conversation arose from her seeing my intactivist bumper stickers! She said she regrets circ'ing her 4 sons and that she really appreciated my bumper stickers. Hopefully us inactivists are successful in our crusade and soon


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawmama1984* 
Lucky you! I have been talking to DH about restoring, but he is not interested at all! lol

I have seen videos that say it is very enjoyable for the wife once the husband restores, and in fact, my neighbor just told me today that the only natural orgasm she has had was from an intact man....and this conversation arose from her seeing my intactivist bumper stickers! She said she regrets circ'ing her 4 sons and that she really appreciated my bumper stickers. Hopefully us inactivists are successful in our crusade and soon









Better for the guy too, by a lot based upon my experience partially restored. Of course, it is almost impossible for a guy to believe it could be any better. Since they are amputees, they have no experience with feelings they just cannot have. So to them (me too, I felt the same way) it could only mean they would be more sensitive on the parts they still have.

But when you restore, you find it is not an issue of increased sensitivity. Instead it is the foreskin that provides all sorts of new feelings. Gives new sensations havign nothing to do with sensitivity of the glans. There is a saying that captures it well:

The foreskin isn't the wrapper, it is the candy!

Cheers!


----------



## JustAnotherBrick (Feb 19, 2009)

haven't read the other replies but wanted to comment-

the first time i saw an intact man was DS' father -- i had never really thought about it before. i was curious and surprised but not disgusted by it in any way.... turns out it was the best sex i've ever had. didn't translate into him being a better man, though







seeing as i'm a solo mom now... but after that experience, i realized how ridiculous circumcision was...

i truly believe that women who say it's "disgusting" have never personally seen a intact man... because frankly, there is nothing disgusting about it.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

my aunt actually told me she thinks that intact looks ugly. and my aunt and uncle were both surprised when i told them that noone in europe circs and that less than half of baby boys born here are circed. (that number is prob wrong but i got my point across). i didnt tell either of them about mutilation or anything. just that it is no longer considered necessary.


----------



## GoldmanBaby09 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockportmama* 









So, at the grocery store last night the checker girl asked me when I was going to pierce my 5 month baby girl's ears! I just looked at her in shock. "When she turns 18 she can make that decision for herself." I looked at my son and said, "And we don't circumcise, either!"

My husband started laughing and on the way to the car told me that wasn't "polite conversation."

Why the societal compulsions to hurt our children?????

I don't think this is far off topic at all! I've heard lots of moms say that they wouldn't get an infant girl's ears pierced as it is painful, unnecessary, and a choice she can make when she is older. Hello! Those are all the same arguments one can make for leaving their son intact. Why people can get it through their heads that ear piercing is not ok, but mutilating a boy's genitals is fine, is beyond me. Personally, I would rather have a needle through the ear lobe than a scalpel to my genitals


----------



## mumstheway (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh my! What a ridiculous thing to say.

But, I can share that this exact thing happened to me once. I was at a conference a long while back and somehow we got onto the topic of conversation of circumcision. One of the older women there said..."oh, it's so much better that they do that because I knew a man who was uncircumcised and he smelled so bad." The way she said it though, made my blood boil (absolutely no circumcision in our family--even my father who was from Europe was shocked that people here did that). I immediately shot back some comments at her that it was just that man who smelled, that nobody in my family was done and they were completely normal. I must have had a look on my face that made her stop dead in her tracks because she basically stuttered and changed the conversation.

And, I'm easy going about all sorts of things. But, this made me SO mad.

And, don't be surprised if someday your daughter-in-law is very thankful. Because I can say that my most productive *cough* experiences were only with intact men. And, one of them was a keeper.


----------

